# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Moet nog 16 boterhammen smeren!!!!

## Zippora17

Gehoord: vrouw van 87 woont in verzorgingstehuis en is slechtziend. Met moeite rijdt ze om twee uur in de nacht naar het toilet. Maar onderweg
ziet ze ineens weer zo slecht dat ze de weg kwijt raakt. Met haar
karretje botst ze overal tegenaan. 

In paniek drukt ze op het alarm. Iemand moet haar komen helpen!

De zorgmedewerkter vraagt door de luidspreker: wat is er? 
De hoogbejaarde vrouw roept benauwd dat ze vast zit.

Zorgmedewerker: "Ja, heb nu geen tijd, want ik moet nog 16 boterhammen smeren.

Mevrouw belt overigens nooit. 

Hopelijk heeft ze haar bed nog kunnen vinden. Misschien om 3 uur in de nacht als ze klaar waren met de boterhammetjes.

Leuk, he. Echt om te lachen. :Stick Out Tongue:  Lekker rustig gevoel geeft dat. Echt een veilig nest om in te wonen en te leven als je niets meer kunt en stokoud bent. 

Nu maar hopen dat ze als ze dood aan het gaan is, er niet weer zoveel
broodjes op de plank liggen wachten. Want daar heb je ook zoveel tijd voor nodig, he.

----------

